# Star Trek: Enterprise



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't know if anyone watched Enterprise or not, but the show is down to it's last couple of episodes. So, they've gone to the mirror universe  In a story set almost entirely IN the mirror universe. The show had a whole new opening credit scene, new song, the whole works. 
On the down side, Capt. Kirk did not come back. Paramount had been in talks with Bill Shatner himself to return to Star Trek as evil mirror Kirk. When those talks ell through, they rewrote the story arc.
Spoiler on how ENTERPRISE will end its run: RIKER, GOD OF SPACE!!!!!  
(there's a cryptic reference that only two people will get  ) Anyways, Jonathan Frakes will appear in the final episode as what seems to be three different characters, including Riker. Frakes will costar with the still hot-hot-hot Marina Sirtis (Troi, Rikers wife). As a matter of fact, there is rumored to be a scene with Riker on the holodeck, that may make the entire Star Trek: Enterprise series irrelivent. The whole show may have just been Riker running a program on the holodeck. At least that would explain all the inconsistencies that popped up with Enterprise.
I'll watch it just to see Riker and Troi.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll have to check out the last episode. For some reason, the show just kind of lost me after the first season. Though, any time I'm flipping through the channels and I happen to see T'Pol (however that's spelled) I had to stop and take a gander. They seemed to LOVE getting her into situations where she was wearing little clothing or was in heat.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

...my vote is for Evil Kirk ! mmh oh, were not voteing? Okthen we need to start a petition for Evil Kirk. I vote that he is SO theatricaly evil that he has red eyes and randoemly kill the cast in bloody violent ways ! ...erh mybe that wouldent work for the plot..


----------

